# Bild beim Start von Game vertikal verschoben



## TheRealSlimShady (20. September 2011)

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mir das uralt Spiel (aber gut) Arcanum installiert. Dies hat immer ganz toll funktioniert bis ich die Windows-Taste während dem Spiel drückte. (bin dann zum Desktop gekommen - bis jetzt alles gut). Aber als ich dann das Game weiter spielen wollte war das Bild nach oben verschoben und das was "oben heraus stand" kam unten wieder an  (siehe Bild bei meinem Album).
Ich habe alle möglichen Einstellungen durchgeschaut bis ich mich dazu entschloss das Spiel zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren. Tja, hat nix gebracht. 
Als ich dann das Game Empire Earth spielen wollte, hatte ich das gleiche Problem... Bei neueren Games allerdings tritt dieses Problem kaum auf. 
Liegt das villeicht wirklich nur am Alter der Spiele oder an etwas Anderem? 
Und wenn es am Alter des Spiels liegt, warum hat es dann funktioniert, bis ich die Windows-Taste drückte???

An der Grafik-Karte wird es wohl nicht liegen, da alles andere wunderbar funktioniert.


Danke für eure Hilfe

Info: habe Windows XP; ATI Radeon


----------



## NebuLa (23. September 2011)

Schonmal einfach den GraKa Treiber neuinstalliert?
Ich konnte das Bild jetzt nicht sehen (Interner verlinkungsfehler im Board) aber das wirkt oft Wunder.
Ansonsten:
Es gibt viele Games die ziemlich alt sind, und teilweise mit neuer Hard-/Software Probleme machen.
Probier mal mit Kompatibilitätsmodus, falls das mit dem Treiber nicht klappt. Ansonsten gibt es noch eine etwas komplizierte Möglichkeit, die aber auch keinen Erfolg verspricht:
Ich z.B. habe Win7 x64 und habe schon so manche Probleme mit alten Games. Hatte 5 die nicht liefen, und habe 3 davon mithilfe einer WinXP Virtual Machine zum laufen bekommen.
Womöglich hast du ja games die eher noch auf älteren Win Versionen funktionieren.

Ach ja, falls du noch Spiele aus DOS-Zeiten hast: DOSBox

lg


----------

